# Grey's Anatomy 9/21 is long...



## nmarrion (Oct 11, 2002)

The season premier of Grey's Anatomy on 9/21 is showing as scheduled to run for 1:02. 

This is annoying as it screws up the ability to record 2 programs beginning at 10pm. Guess I will have to resort to time/channel recording to minimize the impact.

Do you think the guide is wrong? Are ABC trying to screw DVR viewers who are planning to not watch whatever is after GA on ABC?


----------



## srs (Jun 23, 2000)

Nope. They are selling a few more minutes of advertising in a higher cost time slot. I doubt that DVRs are a big factor in their scheduling.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

nmarrion said:


> This is annoying as it screws up the ability to record 2 programs beginning at 10pm. Guess I will have to resort to time/channel recording to minimize the impact.


The current S2/S3 firmware will handle a conflict of less than 5 minutes in a predictable fashion, allowing you to get all of one program and most of the other.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

You know, for some reason, may machine is not seeing this as a new episode. We manually set it up but now it is not recording it again.


----------



## nmarrion (Oct 11, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> The current S2/S3 firmware will handle a conflict of less than 5 minutes in a predictable fashion, allowing you to get all of one program and most of the other.


A DirecTV unit cannot do as you say. Just identifies the conflict when you try to set up the latest recording.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

It seems that a lot of the shows are running encores of the Season Premiere for returning shows or the Pilot for new shows. My local ABC affiliate has an encore of the Grey's Anatomy Season Premiere the next day on Friday night. Strangely, this has a running time of 1:00 instead of the 1:03 running time of the original premiere so this solved my problem. Go figure!

:down: :down: Two big thumbs down for the networks that do this!


----------



## srs (Jun 23, 2000)

TomF said:


> Strangely, this has a running time of 1:00 instead of the 1:03 running time of the original premiere so this solved my problem. Go figure!


Like I said. They are selling additional advertising in a higher priced timeslot.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

TomF said:


> It seems that a lot of the shows are running encores of the Season Premiere for returning shows or the Pilot for new shows. My local ABC affiliate has an encore of the Grey's Anatomy Season Premiere the next day on Friday night. Strangely, this has a running time of 1:00 instead of the 1:03 running time of the original premiere so this solved my problem. Go figure!
> 
> :down: :down: Two big thumbs down for the networks that do this!


I noticed this too. The funny thing is my guide data keeps picking this show up and not the actual premiere. For some weird reason, the premiere is nto even showing up when we search for more episodes. If we go manually find it in teh guide it is there, but does not have an option for SP, just to manually record the show. Like TiVo thinkis it is a seperate show or somethign.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Nothing like having a dual tuner to not worry about these things as much. So far, I don't have any conflicts with shows running over for the new season.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Lee L said:


> I noticed this too. The funny thing is my guide data keeps picking this show up and not the actual premiere. For some weird reason, the premiere is nto even showing up when we search for more episodes. If we go manually find it in teh guide it is there, but does not have an option for SP, just to manually record the show. Like TiVo thinkis it is a seperate show or somethign.


Are you using an HD-TiVo? There appears to be a problem with the Guide Data on HR10-250s for GA and Desperate Housewives.

Thread about it (no resolution) in the HD TiVo forum here


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, this is an HR10-250. That is exactly the issue I am talking about.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Lee L said:


> Yes, this is an HR10-250. That is exactly the issue I am talking about.


Haven't seen anything that resembles a good explanation (other than bad guide data -- which I don't understand, as it's only the HR10-250 that has the issue) or a possible fix... I'm keeping a close eye on those 2 SPs for the immediate future on scheduling manually as need be...


----------



## phrend (Feb 5, 2001)

Son of a....

My TiVo recorded the hour-long catch-up episode thing, but NOT the actual season opener... WTF? (No, there weren't any conflicts - my TiVo just didn't see the season opener as a new episode or somethin...)

What's even more strange is that my TiVo has the repeat that's on Friday on its ToDo list...?

I'm totally confused... but - okay?


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

A possibility is that a SP with padding on the end would prevent the 2nd show from recording, but allow the repeat on Friday.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Did you have a 10 PM program scheduled at higher priority? I'm assuming your firmware doesn't have the conflict resolution feature.

PS: Note the thread title...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

My HD TiVo only recorded the recap show and not the new episode. The episode doesn't exist according to the recording history, but it was in the guide. I'm a little perplexed because GA is the number three priority out of my 65 Season Passes and there were no conflict with the top two. There's no reason why this would not have recorded. Luckily it's repeating tonight.


----------

